# The many moods of Thor



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

He sure is a fun lovin' boy huh? Looks like he's having a blast!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

love the pics! :wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Very Cute.

I been meaing to ask you, how did you pick the name Thor? Was it from the Norse Mythology?


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Very Cute.
> 
> I been meaing to ask you, how did you pick the name Thor? Was it from the Norse Mythology?


Thank you. Yes, the God of thunder lives at our house. We had a 6 1/2 hour ride home with him and we were trying to decide on a name. We wanted a strong name since he'd be a big boy when grown. At some point the name Thor came up and we thought it was a good name and would fit him nicely. I think he's grown into it. Of course, DH called him "Thorlet" when he was a small puppy. LOL


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> He sure is a fun lovin' boy huh? Looks like he's having a blast!!


He loves having fun! Nothing like your own ice cream cone on your vacation!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Thor looks like a sweetie! How does he like his Gentle Leader? I tried it with Abby but she wasn't thrilled at all. We quit after 2 months.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor loves his gentle leader. It means we're getting out of the house and doing something fun. It took about a week for him to get used to it. He doesn't even try to get it off.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thor is one handsome boy. With his masculine face his name suits him well.


----------

